# Mulberry tea leaves



## peeper76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok so was doing some reading about the weight loss effects of mulberry tea leaves/capsules.  Anyone else hear of this? It helps control insulin levels.


----------



## zzrdvark (Jul 30, 2008)

I haven't heard of it. Could you point me towards some info?


----------



## peeper76 (Jul 30, 2008)

i remember within the past month reading an article in a "canadian living" magazine about a dr in another country giving patients mulberry tea leaves or some herbal mulberry capsule for whatever reason and finding that it has had a great effect with weight loss.  if my memory serves me correctly, these patients were initially given it for something else and surprisingly they starting loosing weight.  Sorry i can't remember any more than that, but if i find anything on line i will be sure to post.  Jeez i mean who wouldn't want to lose a few pounds!


----------



## peeper76 (Jul 31, 2008)

it is a health store owner in norway that pointed some of his customers onto mulberry tea leaves.  1500 people in the community have lost weight.


----------



## Wart (Jul 31, 2008)

I wonder if it's leaves from the tree or bush, or if it makes a difference?

I have mulberry trees on three sides of me. I wonder whet the procedure would be for making tea?

Google is my friend.

I wonder if this tea would show up on a drug screen.


----------



## JGDean (Aug 2, 2008)

Dandelion and red rasberry teas are supposed to help with bloating.


----------



## attie (Aug 7, 2008)

peeper76 said:


> Ok so was doing some reading about the weight loss effects of mulberry tea leaves/capsules.  Anyone else hear of this? It helps control insulin levels.


It's a little hard to find any definate answers peeper, there's plenty of sites saying it should/could help with loosing weight and controlling sugar. About the best I could find is" Mulberry leaves are reported to lower blood sugar, blood pressure, reduce fever and exhibit anti-inflammatory effects. A study showed the fasting blood sugar of diabetic rats eating a diet with mulberry leaf was reduced by 50% when compared to the diabetic control. The mulberry leaf rats also showed a drop of 30% in their HbA1c. Studies have shown that prolonged intake of mulberry leaves may further reduce HbA1c levels and probably help in achieving better glycemic control. Mulberry leaves also helped control the intracellular balance and reduced the activity of glucogenesis, both telltale signs of uncontrolled diabetes. Glucogenesis is when the body breaks down proteins and fats for glucose. 

I would be most interested if anyone could come up with a way of making tea from the leaves, they talk about the White Mulberry and that's the one I have growing down the back yard ---------- I don't know why that came up as a link 'cause it doesn't go anywhere 
http://www.immortalitea.com/mulberry.htm
http://www.eoncoffee.com/health/mulberry.html
http://mulberrytrees.co.uk/leaf_juice/


----------

